# Ideal Air Temps for Events



## Footer (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't have control of the thermostat for any of the venues in the complex. Its handled by plaza ops a half mile away. It seems like every day I am calling them adjusting the temp as the client wants. Right now we have a dance company in residency and they, like most dance companies, want it warm... as in hold a plate of brownies so we have something to eat on the way home. A certain NYS governor likes it to be frigidly cold... as in you could hang meat in here. Bands usually just like it to be the same as to not throw off tuning. Many oversees groups complain about any AC at all I have yet to actually start writing down temperatures... mainly because I don't have a thermostat to look at to see what people like. So, that being said, what are your ideal temperatures for different kinds of events that would at least give me a ball park?


----------



## BNEL (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the complete opposite with my dance groups where I can't keep the space cold enough.

During the winter months my space is set at 70 degrees and in the summer months it is set at 68. My space has three different zones FOH enterance, Main House, and Stage. During Dance productions I actually change my stage temp to 66. Our HVAC system is also programed with a 2 degree flex settings. So for instance if the thermostat is set at 68 it will only activate our chillers if the temp is above 70 degrees.

We schedule our HVAC to turn on only when the space is scheduled but when we have performances our space takes two hours to recovery.

The best thing is to understand your HVAC system works in order to set the thermostats.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 4, 2011)

Footer said:


> ...Many oversees groups complain about any AC at all I have yet to actually start writing down temperatures... mainly because I don't have a thermostat to look at to see what people like. ...


You don't need a thermostat, just a thermometer. I've said before, the first thing a good dance SM does is clip a large thermometer onto the offstage edge of a leg, on one or both sides of the stage.

A quick Googling of "dance rider, temperature" reveals:

> (optimum temperature: 75-78 degrees F)
> contract requires that the temperature be between 65 and 90 degrees Fahrenheit
> The temperature of the stage, studio and the dressing rooms must be between 72 –75" F. (22-24C) while the dancers are working. Every effort must be made to insure this so that the safety of the dancers is not in jeopardy.
> Proper temperature levels, a minimum 70 degrees F, must be maintained on the stage
> ...



See also the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/.../22939-standard-temperature-your-theater.html .


----------



## Aerial (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, yes this is a science. It took me a long time to figure out my theatre's heating and cooling. It mostly had to do with vent locations, orientations, and zone assignments. Luckily, I'm able to personally manage the electronic system. These are just thermostat temperature settings, not actual thermometer readings. My temps might be extreme to someone that isn't in a desert (70 degrees is cool here). 

In the summer I have it set up to where the theatre system turns on cool if it were to reach 85 degrees in the theatre space. I set the fan to pump in the cooler outside air for about 45 mins just before sunrise. Usually this system keeps the place cool enough where the refrigerated air doesn't come on (stays below 85). When people are working in the space, the thermostat is turned down, and during shows it is set at 70. The stage is normally set at 64 degrees mid summer, and on cooler days just the stage fans are on.

During the winter, I keep it cooler than comfortable as a cost saving measure. For shows I set the stage and the lobby at 69 a couple hours before house opens. If anticipating a close to full house, the whole system will be turned off when house opens for the duration of the show. If I don't do this, the balcony will be a furnace. If anticipating a half house, I'll bring the temp down to 65 degrees in the house.

It has been below freezing the past couple of days here. On Sunday I will have a choral performance with at least 60 people on stage. The house heaters will be on and the stage will be completely off with fans running to cool it down. Ahh, the pleasures of an old theatre...

I've developed this system over the past couple of years--we have seen energy savings and client comfort improvement. If anyone else sees flaws in my system let me know as I'm constantly working on this issue as well.


----------

